# Hiking Near Wolfeboro?



## skier90 (May 9, 2008)

I am spending a week this summer in the Wolfeboro area and wanted to do some hiking. The only trails I know of near Winnipesaukee are the Belknap and Mt. Major, I didn’t want to drive that far, get up early hike and be back chillen in the lake by lunch. Anything with remote challenge near Wolfeboro? Does Moose Mountain or Copple Crown have hiking trails or would I fair better driving to the Ossipees?


----------



## riverc0il (May 9, 2008)

You picked the wrong side of the lake for hiking :lol: Red Hill is the only thing nearby that I can think of. I don't think there are any hiking trails in the Ossipee range. Squam range has Morgan, Percival, and Rattlesnake which may be your best bets but that is indeed a haul. And of course going clockwise around the lake gets you to the Belknap area. Not a great location for nearby hiking.


----------



## MichaelJ (May 9, 2008)

The Lakes Region Conservation Trust publishes a map called the Hiking Trails of the Castle in the Clouds Conservation Area. You can buy this map at the Castle in the Clouds gift shop (Moultonborough) or from http://www.lrct.org.

Read more at this web page or in this article about hiking the Ossipees.


----------



## snoseek (May 9, 2008)

If you go to the gilford town library (maybe other libraries in the area also) you can purchase some excellent maps that were made by a retired school teacher. They are excellent maps that show all the trails around the lakes including many trails in the ossipee range. They are like 4 dollars each. Some of the trails are a bit tricky to follow but the map will get you to many very nice and secluded areas.


----------



## threecy (May 12, 2008)

There's a lot of good hiking near Wolfeboro.  As mentioned already, the Belknaps have a ton of great hiking - in fact, there's a patch you can get if you finish the 12 peaks

Copple Crown has a trail up from the north side of the mountain, near Moose Mountain.  .  There's also a herd path along that trail that goes to the lost Copple Crown ski area.

The Ossipees have some great hiking (beware of the ticks).  I especially recommend Mt. Roberts from the Bottling Plant, as well as Mt. Shaw/fake Black Snout via the Big Ball Mountain Trail.

If you're willing to drive a little more than half an hour, you're at the foot of the Sandwich Range.  Mt. Chocorua, Whiteface/Passaconaway/etc. all offer many longer hikes.

You can also cross over the border into Maine and do Burnt Meadow Mountain and Mt. Cutler.  Both are very scenic moderate hikes, probably about half an hour from Wolfeboro.

Let me know if you have any questions on these - I hike this area 10-15 times a month.


----------



## Mike P. (May 12, 2008)

I'm missing my map but I think this is not too far away>  The Hamlin Conservation Area.  See www.meredithnh.org for details in the Park & Rec section. 

This is a short excerpt from my 02/02/2007 Trail report which mentions the roads to the trailhead.  

The roads take a little to navigate but it's only about five miles or so off Route 104 (& five miles off Route 93). Trails are well signed & easy to follow, several options for hikes of different lengths. Property was formerly owned by a doctor who retired to Florida & gave the land to the town. View from Crockett's Ledge overlooks Wicas Lake & part of Winnisquam (I think) saw & heard a couple of snowmobiles on the lake below me, this would be a great fall hike with peak color.


----------



## skier90 (May 13, 2008)

Thanks for all the replys! Ill do a little more reaserch before bugging you guys about specific trails.


----------



## skier90 (May 14, 2008)

threecy, can you tell me more about Mt. Roberts, is it ok to park at the botteling plant? Also how is Mt. Chocorua?


----------



## MichaelJ (May 14, 2008)

Chocorua is a *gorgeous* peak, with a broad, open, rocky summit and spectacular views. There are many ways to hike it, as well, from different directions. My only experience was the Champney Falls Trail, from the Kanc; however, from where you're coming, one of the trails from Rte 16 will be a shorter drive.


----------



## drjeff (May 14, 2008)

For simple, relatively easy and quick hikes directly around Wolfeboro,  the formentioned Lakes Region Conservation Trust and their Knight's Pond Property are worth a look.  It's located off the Winnpesaukee Estates Development (as you're taking Rte 28 into Wolfeboro, it's on your right just after you cross the Alton/Wolfeboro town line).

Granted I might be a bit biased towards Knight's Pond as my grandfather before he passed away almost 2 years ago was on the Board of Directors of the Lake's Region Conservation Trust and was a major donor for the funds that the LRCT used to acquire the Knight's Pond Property


----------



## threecy (May 15, 2008)

skier90 said:


> threecy, can you tell me more about Mt. Roberts, is it ok to park at the botteling plant? Also how is Mt. Chocorua?



I've hiked Mt. Roberts twice in the past year or so.  You can in fact park near the bottling plant - there's a small hiker parking lot just inside the old gate house.  It's *much* faster than starting from the larger hiker trailhead on 171.  From the bottling plant area, it's a moderate at best length hike - the best views are from the ledges on the way to the top (though there is a nice northern view from the summit).  Very scenic.

Chocorua is great.  So far I've ascended it via Champney Falls, Piper, and Liberty.  I'm not quite sure which one I prefer...for a first time visit, though, I'd recommend Champney Falls, since you can stop by the falls and also check out Middle Sister without adding much to the hike.  Piper, though, is the closest major trailhead to Wolfeboro (there is one closer up a dirt road).

Green Mountain in Effingham is also a nice moderate hike - three different trails climb it.  There are views from the fire tower.


----------

